# Nivekid's 37 Gallon Journal



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

I finally decided on a rock layout and planted my 37 gallon tank. Any of you familiar with this size of tank know how difficult they are to scape, they are very tall. Anyways let me know what you think.

Here are the specs:
AHS 2x55w lighting in DIY Hood
Pressurized CO2
EI method ferts

Plants:Eleocharis vivipara,Microsorium pteropus 'Trident', Microsorium pteropus 'Narrow',Blyxa japonica, HC. Rotala indica floating for cycling.

Fauna: 7 Trigonostigma hengeli, 1 Apistogramma cacatuoides, 2 female bettas, 2 ottos, 1 SAE, 4 Corydoras pygmaeus, 2 Assassin Snails, many pond snails.










Sorry for the equipment, lazy photographer.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

You did a good job compensating for the height of the tank with the Eleocharis. Is that the same rock scape I'm thinking of that originally tended to focus on the middle (another thread)? Anyway, it looks really good, REALLY good.

By the way, what do you think about the pygmy cories? Are they active? Do they eat well? Do they seem at ease in a taller tank? I'm debating between them and dwarf chain loaches.

-Dave


----------



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

> You did a good job compensating for the height of the tank with the Eleocharis. Is that the same rock scape I'm thinking of that originally tended to focus on the middle (another thread)? Anyway, it looks really good, REALLY good.


Yep, these are the same rocks I was using in the critique my hardscape thread. After your feedback and feedback from others I spent another couple of hours (literally) arranging and rearranging my rocks. I'm pleased with it, but willing to hear any comments. I'll try to post some side views also. Thanks for the positive feedback, the eleocharis wasn't in the original plan, but the tank was too tall to just have an empty top. I'm excited to see it all fill in.



> By the way, what do you think about the pygmy cories? Are they active? Do they eat well? Do they seem at ease in a taller tank? I'm debating between them and dwarf chain loaches.


I've had them for about a year now and they are very at ease. They are very different from other cories that i've had, they spend a lot more time in the water column than i had thought they would. It is kind of amusing because they will school with the rasboras sometimes. They go through spurts of activity and then they rest on the leaves of the plants for a while. They eat well and are very small, they really haven't grown in the year that I've had them. A fun little fish, but probably not as active as the loaches.


----------



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

Its been a while since I gave an update. Here how things are turning out. I battle with a little algae on the glass (you can see a few remnants of it on the glass) but for the most part it is clearing up quite well. Sorry for the equipment. I just figured its not worth it to take it out for an update. I like where things are going. I'd just like the java ferns to fill in a little more. Especially on the right side in the back. Please let me know what you think. Constructive criticism is always accepted.

Full Layout - Almost 2 months old.









Happy Resident


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

ooooooooooooo i like the orange flash!


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

I like it a lot, and especially that orange flash! I love apistos! Your growth has been really good too, looks like everything is nice and healthy  The rock in the midground on the left side of the tank that is just sort of pointing straight up feels a bit out of place to me? I'm wondering if you were to remove it and maybe shift the largest rock in the middle to the left about 3-4 inches, that may help it feel a bit more balanced. Also possibly rotating that largest rock counter clock wise just a little bit so there isnt such a broad flat edge of it directly facing the glass, i think that would also help a bit. Its looking great though! cant wait to see it filled in more!


----------



## AquaLTU (Nov 17, 2009)

nice garden  good style, good job  don't stop


----------



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

Hey thanks for the input all. Its always good to get a little feedback. Thanks for tips MrSanders. I agree that that particular rocks placement seems a little odd. I did it mostly for the side view of the tank. From the side it looks good and provides some interest for a mostly flat and boring area. I'll have to see if I can find some time to find a new home for it or remove it. Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It's really filled in nicely! Enter the TOTY contest.


----------



## Viwwo (Oct 30, 2009)

It looks really good!
I do have a problem a bit and it could be just the picture but the tall rock on the left is a bit to dark and it really pops out. Just tilt it a little bit back so it could get some light and not be as dark  .
Other then that its really good looking!!! love the Java Fern!


----------



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

Ya Viwwo you are exactly right. That rock actually leans forward a little causing the underside to be dark and shadowed. I'll try to rock it back a little during my water change this week and then i'll take a picture and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Viwwo (Oct 30, 2009)

yay yay! lets see it as soon as you take the picture. Maybe be it will be better maybe it wont. Only one way to find out


----------



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

Well I finally got around to moving the rock on the far left that bothered everyone (me included). Let me know if it looks any better.










Again, sorry for the lazy shots. It's a little hard for me to find the time to remove all the equipment to just take a picture. Also, I may need some instruction on taking some better pictures.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice!


----------

